# Iphone 4 recognised as iphone



## Looker (Oct 27, 2012)

When I read my diagnostic usage in settings, I see a line stating model iPhone3, 1.. Is this normal?


----------



## TeenScripts (Oct 27, 2012)

Did you Jailbreak your iPhone? If so then it might have played around with your setting, but I don't think it caused any damage. Unless you can't access iPhone 4 applications

Good Luck!


----------

